# defvs without ide cdrom

## occam

Hi,

i have a problem with my "LG DVD-ROM DRD-8120B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive" it did not appear in the devfs Filesstructure

some infos..

```

devfs: v1.10 (20020120) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

...

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 39

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686b (rev 40) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci00:07.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd000-0xd007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd008-0xd00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: WDC WD200BB-00AUA1, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 5T020H2, ATA DISK drive

hdc: LG DVD-ROM DRD-8120B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: WDC WD91AW, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: 39102336 sectors (20020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=2434/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: 40021632 sectors (20491 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=2491/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdd: 17781120 sectors (9104 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=17640/16/63, UDMA(33)

Partition check:

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 >

/dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0: [PTBL] [1106/255/63] p1 p2 p3 

```

Kernel

```

cat .config | grep -v "is not set" | grep -v "#" | sort

...

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

...

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y (also tested with =n but still the same)

...

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

...

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

... 

```

proc ide

```

cat /proc/ide/ide1/hdc/model

LG DVD-ROM DRD-8120B 

```

i did not change anything in the devfs.conf 

neither /dev/hdc or /dev/ide/host0/target1/... or /dev/cdrom or /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 is there ;-/ ;-)

without my DVD Gentoo is not very usefull and i hope someone can help me with that...

Occam

----------

## klieber

 *occam wrote:*   

> i did not change anything in the devfs.conf 

 

You might check that file and make sure the necessary parts are uncommented.  Should look something like the following:

```
# Create /dev/cdrom for the first cdrom drive

LOOKUP          ^cdrom$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink cdroms/cdrom0 cdrom

REGISTER        ^cdrom/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrom

UNREGISTER      ^cdrom/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrom
```

--kurt

----------

## occam

 *klieber wrote:*   

>  *occam wrote:*   i did not change anything in the devfs.conf  
> 
> You might check that file and make sure the necessary parts are uncommented.  Should look something like the following:
> 
> 

 

Yeah, the entrys are there but thats only for the symlinks right ? 

There are no /dev/ide/host0/target1/... files.. the other IDE HDD are fine, only my DVD did not apear...

Btw: I'm using the Vanilla-Source

----------

## occam

find /dev/ide/host0/

```

./bus0

./bus0/target0

./bus0/target0/lun0

./bus0/target0/lun0/disc

./bus0/target0/lun0/part1

./bus0/target1

./bus0/target1/lun0

./bus0/target1/lun0/disc

./bus0/target1/lun0/part1

./bus0/target1/lun0/part2

./bus0/target1/lun0/part5

./bus0/target1/lun0/part6

./bus0/target1/lun0/part7

./bus1

./bus1/target0

./bus1/target0/lun0

./bus1/target1

./bus1/target1/lun0

./bus1/target1/lun0/disc

./bus1/target1/lun0/part1

./bus1/target1/lun0/part2

./bus1/target1/lun0/part3

```

devfs.conf

```

# Create /dev/cdrom for the first cdrom drive

LOOKUP          ^cdrom$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink cdroms/cdrom0 cdrom

REGISTER        ^cdroms/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrom

UNREGISTER      ^cdroms/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrom

```

----------

## occam

got it...

there was a kernel boot parameter "ide-scsi=hdc" this works if there is a scsi-ide emu in the kernel, without this emu the normal ide-driver did not work...

----------

